# Neutering, micro-chipping and extra shots



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

My newest adopted guy Sonny, who will be renamed today or the latest tomorrow, is getting the works next Thursday.
He is getting neutered, rabies shot, teeth cleaned, micro-chipped.

I was told that tartar usually is worse on dogs that were left outside and fed a terrible diet. Sonny's seems to have quite a bit considering he is only between the ages of 2 and 3. So I asked the vet to do the cleaning while he is knocked out. So, someone will do his one end while the vet does the other? 
Never had a neuter in my life, just a spay. Was told that the guys bounce back quickly. Is that true at any age?
Sonny had a booster while at the shelter. Should he have another one?
I feel bad for this poor guy. Getting things yanked off at one end, scraped off at another, poked with needles. Sigh..
Never had microchipping before, but think it is a good idea just in case he ever does get away from us. (Lord, I hope not!)
However, the only way it would be recovered is if someone takes him in as a stray found. What if someone decided to just keep him? Do vets normally still check new adult dogs brought into there office for possible chips, just in case? People also have their pets stolen too. How much do vets do in regards to this?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Booster...as in Rabies? By law Rabies only "counts" if it is given by a vet. Many shelters give the rabies shot to all dogs coming into the shelter as a safeguard to themselves and the other animals...but yes...it has to be redone by a vet once adopted.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Myamom said:


> Booster...as in Rabies? By law Rabies only "counts" if it is given by a vet. Many shelters give the rabies shot to all dogs coming into the shelter as a safeguard to themselves and the other animals...but yes...it has to be redone by a vet once adopted.


No, Parvo, Lepto again


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There isn't a universal micro chip reader so if he was found, the scanner would have to match the chip--from what I understand. I didn't have a chip put in my dog. It is a good idea for him to get the works while he's under for the neuter so he doesn't have to be anesthetized again and he should recover quickly from the surgery-- just make sure he doesn't overdo the exercise, you'll have to keep him quiet. But it sounds like he's glued to your side so that may not be hard to do.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.microchipidsystems.com/UserFiles/File/AAHA%20LookupTool.pdf

make sure the shelter didn't already chip him....many do.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Myamom said:


> http://www.microchipidsystems.com/UserFiles/File/AAHA LookupTool.pdf
> 
> make sure the shelter didn't already chip him....many do.


No, they didn't. He was there since the beginning of Nov and had not been neutered either. They offered to waive the adoption fee because of that, but I paid them the fee anyways. They still had fed him, had bloodwork done to see if he was HW free, so I had no problem doing that.
I also made a point of calling my vet while there so they'd feel a bit better that I was making an appt. 
Granted, I could blow it off, but I am sure Amanda knows I would do no such thing. I wish it could be done sooner than the 3rd!
A little concerned about pain he may feel afterwards and all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I adopted Kacie she had terrible tarter build-up.
She was only 21 months old! 
The person that found her(she was an abandoned dog, people moved leaving her and a cat undiscovered for 5 days) took her to the vet, they did a tooth/gum scraping and put her on antibiotics for it.
She has a terrible tooth alignment, maybe part of the reason for her scummy teeth. I put her on raw when she came to live with me and her teeth are clean, it takes her forever to eat, though. Her bottom incisors cut into the roof of her mouth, but not enough to warrant pulling them.
As far as vax's go, do your research, less is more IMO.
This link may be of help:http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/HEMOPET.HTM


----------

